# almost got a puppy :D



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

i just want to know what people think about this breeder before i proceed. from what i have talked to her, everything seems wonderful but i always have hesitation 

- Home

I am looking into the "g" litter, named "gina"


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

What's the hesitation? I don't see any major red flags, but wouldn't really say yes/no just based on the site.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I would definitely be looking into this breeder further and making some more contact.

They have the lines I like that's for sure and title and health clear their breeding dogs.

They seem to be very involved which is always a bonus.

If it were me, I would be very interested.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

if looking I'd be interested and persue it further,,VERY cute girl puppies


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Looks good to me- why the hesitation? Is it having a puppy in general or that particular puppy?


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

i have been talking to the breeder all day. she wants 1300 for the pup, plus shipping which is reasonable i think. most other want 15-18. I just have reservations because i have had heart break before with a german shepherd who died way too young. and the thing is i would be shipping the puppy so i will not be able to meet the puppy in person until i pick it up at the air port. The breeder seems legit and asked me all of the right questions about what type of lifestyle she will have and such.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I think you found a pretty good breeder with pretty good dogs just going by their website and what I have read about the sire they have used.

I would be very open to getting a puppy from this breeder, but that is JMO.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Many people also have their pups shipped in and do not meet them before picking them up at the airport. I personally would not worry too much about that part.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

so graham and I have decided that we want the puppy from her. She sent us more pictures of "gina" we are going to rename her to "gem diamond vom gildaf" I am soooo excited!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

juliejujubean said:


> so graham and I have decided that we want the puppy from her. She sent us more pictures of "gina" we are going to rename her to "gem diamond vom gildaf" I am soooo excited!


I would just like to say congratulations on your new little girl. She's a cutie pie. Please post some pics when you get her. 

Btw, welcome to the forum!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Peter was on my list of studs I had looked at for this litter.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Congratulations! I'm sure it will be love at first sight- for you and your gem


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Hello,
I know your breeder personally.....and I can attest, that she is a very nice person with sound breeding ethics.
She has nice dogs, and trains them to her/their full potential.
I see her almost every week (she comes to train with our group and has private training at times with my husband)....besides working with SAR, Agility and OB.
I would not hesitate to buy a puppy from her......
Sincerely,
Robin Huerta


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

JustMeLeslie said:


> I would just like to say congratulations on your new little girl. She's a cutie pie. Please post some pics when you get her.
> 
> Btw, welcome to the forum!


Thanks  I really do like it here, my father has been a part of the forum for years and i thought he was silly, now that im getting my own puppy though, i can't wait!!!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

juliejujubean said:


> Thanks  I really do like it here, my father has been a part of the forum for years and i thought he was silly, now that im getting my own puppy though, i can't wait!!!


I know this a great place to boast about your new pup and to learn all you can about GSDs. I never thought in a million yrs. I would be on a site posting about my dogs. It's been a wonderful experience and I've learned so much.

When will you be getting your girl? You make sure you take pics and post them we want to see her.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

JustMeLeslie said:


> I know this a great place to boast about your new pup and to learn all you can about GSDs. I never thought in a million yrs. I would be on a site posting about my dogs. It's been a wonderful experience and I've learned so much.
> 
> When will you be getting your girl? You make sure you take pics and post them we want to see her.


 she should be flying in on the 16th so i can not wait. since i will still be somewhat recovering from my tonsils being removed my daddy and boyfriend will go pick her up. Daddy will be a great help until i am back to my normal self, especially when i get her with partial training and what not 
I most definitely will post pictures, i actually got a couple from the breeder but i don't know how to share them here...


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Pictures emailed to me by melinda, the breeder


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

juliejujubean said:


> Pictures emailed to me by melinda, the breeder


 
Well, darn the pics aren't showing up. I wanted to see her. Does your breeder have a website?


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

the pictures are not showing up??? that sucks... these are pictures that she emailed me so they are not on the website.... Let me see if this works now. The real Gem Diamond, Arriving the 16th | Facebook
thats the facebook album i made for her.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

juliejujubean said:


> the pictures are not showing up??? that sucks... these are pictures that she emailed me so they are not on the website.... Let me see if this works now. The real Gem Diamond, Arriving the 16th | Facebook
> thats the facebook album i made for her.


Got to see her now and let me say this she is absolutely precious! She really is a gem. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I think you need to start a new thread with her pictures, since you actually DID get a new puppy! :congratulations:


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I think you need to start a new thread with her pictures, since you actually DID get a new puppy! :congratulations:


 
I agree!!!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

NIce


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

Just wanted to chime in here and say you are getting a puppy from an excellent breeder! You won't be disappointed in the slightest. I bought a puppy from her "B" litter (Blaise vom Gildaf) and she's the total package. I wouldn't hesitate to get another puppy from her and that's the truth! I'd also like to say that I speak with Melinda regularly and she is 100% the real deal. She'll answer any question you have and she loves to get updates about her puppies as well!


----------



## Roberts Bond (May 27, 2011)

*Puppy*

One thing keep in mind when ever you are gonna have puppy that you must choose and take a puppy from a recognized breed and from a trainer.To adopt a strange dog created behavior problem in beginning So keep in your mind about the further problems which can be come to you.....


----------

